

Law firm sues to force startup to make anchor text contain the full url - chris11
http://www.slate.com/id/2210636/pagenum/all

======
noonespecial
Just more proof that anyone can sue for anything at any time and the victory
will usually go to the richer. The pretexts have even become boring.
(Trademark!? Really!?)

Lets just slap each other with fish and shout "I challenge thee to a duuu-ahh-
elll."

It would at least provide a visual clue to how much respect people like this
deserve. It would be much harder to put on a suit and pretend that you are
contributing to society if you had to walk around slugging people with salmon
and yelling nonsense.

------
ja2ke
Sometimes maybe a judge should casually browse the internet for a few dozen
hours before handing out a ruling. Might learn something.

~~~
colins_pride
Nothing tops the Microsoft anti-trust judge who declared in open court one
morning that he had separated IE from Windows on his PC, and he didn't
understand why all of these Microsoft guys were saying it was so tough. When
they took a look at his computer, he showed them how he'd deleted the IE icon
from his desktop.

~~~
eru
Sources?

~~~
colins_pride
The date was December 19, 1997, and the judge was Thomas Penfield Jackson

------
huhtenberg
> _the firm presumably wasn't thrilled about having its attorneys' home
> purchases broadcast_

 _This_ actually makes sense. Call me eccentric, but I wouldn't want my real
estate purchases to be put on a high-traffic website with a link to my resume.
Sure, the information is there and it is public, but that web startup is
really pushing it. At the very least they could've been a bit more flexibile
when asked to remove the link, which is a reasonable request given the
circumstances.

~~~
jrockway
_I wouldn't want my real estate purchases to be put on a high-traffic website
with a link to my resume._

Then don't buy a house?

I don't really see the problem here. Who cares what house you own?

------
ewiethoff
Every link to my company site must be red, 18-pt font, and blinking.

------
wlievens
Reminds me of the lawyer firm that stated that reading the html code of their
web site was copyright infringement.

~~~
jrockway
Link?

~~~
shermans
<http://techdirt.com/articles/20071017/092927.shtml>

~~~
jrockway
I think people write things like that just because they like the sound their
keyboard makes. Someone should mention to them that _real_ fiction is usually
more interesting.

------
jwesley
The remarkable thing is that this story isn't really all that unbelievable or
surprising. Those lawyers, always add value...

------
sown
I hate this planet.

~~~
Hexstream
I hate the ignorant idiots in position of authority on this planet.

~~~
jrockway
My usual reply to this sort of comment used to be, "kill them all", but one
day the Secret Service showed up at my house and told me to stop saying that.
(Seriously.)

So... uh... be sure to vote.

~~~
Hexstream
I guess I should have phrased that as " _I hate those in a position of
authority that happen to be ignorant idiots on this planet_ " to exclude the
unforeseen interpretation that " _I hate all those in a position of authority
because they are all ignorant idiots_ ".

